# alchmielabor wo?



## divane (20. September 2007)

sry muss nochmal nerven: wo finde ich ein "alchmielabor" um "quecksilberstein herzustellen? WAr schon bei alchi lehrern, weil ich dchte dort sei ein labor aber fehlanzeige...


----------



## Ziera (20. September 2007)

Wenn Du in Shattrath so einen netten Friedensbewahrer auf seinem Elefanten ansprichst, wird er dir ssagen, wo Du das findest...Müßte im unteren Viertel bei den Arakkoa sein....


----------



## falc_ (25. September 2007)

nop....wenn ich mich richtig erinnere müsste es alchemielabors u.a. in scholo und einigen anderen instanzen geben, oder?


----------



## Gnar'kol (26. September 2007)

Es gibt ein Labor in Scholomance und eins in Blackwing Lair. 

Es gibt allerdings auch eins in Shattrath beim Alchemietrainer. Wie Ziera schon sagte, einen Peacekeeper ansprechen. Da werden sie geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

